# Missing hardware detection after installation

## mezhao

I remember previously I don't have to load any module manually or specify them in /etc/automodules.d, but instead something will detect and load the right module. But with the recent installation, my gentoo is losing such capability. Anyone could suggest any idea what might be missing?

emerge info

```

Portage 2.3.3 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.23-r3, 3.13.0-107

-generic x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.13.0-107-generic-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E5-2667_v3_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:   264049580 total, 190029616 free

KiB Swap:    1000444 total,   1000444 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 03 Feb 2017 21:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.3_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

Installed sets: @admin-tools, @desktop-apps, @dev-tools, @network-dev, @themes

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"  

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release

 /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch parallel-install preserve-libs protect-owned sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avx avx2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cjk cli colord corefonts cracklib crypt cups cvs cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif faac fam firefox flac fontconfig fortran fprint gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gstreamer gtk gtk3 iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg kerberos lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit postscript ppds pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session smbclient spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion svg systemd tcpd threads tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vdpau vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xft xinerama xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-32 efi-64 emu multiboot pc qemu" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics mtrack" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 modesetting cirrus vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Thanks!

----------

## russK

Can you tell us how did you build your kernel and also tell us the results of this:

```
cat /proc/cmdline
```

----------

## eccerr0r

Most PCI and USB attached hardware will autodetect to plug and play, so likely if it does not detect, the driver was not built in, or not built as a module, or udev is borked.

Is your udev running properly?  Any startup errors (your bootup should not have any errors, if there are any, they should be looked at.)

Are there any failed services?  Try

```
systemctl --state=failed
```

Pastebin your kernel .config somewhere.

----------

